
Python - How to sort my paws? - d0mine
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4502656/how-to-sort-my-paws
======
scotch_drinker
Following the rabbit trail of that thread (all the paw questions) is a
fascinating look at how really good questions tend to get really excellent
answers. Of course, it doesn't hurt that it's an intriguing problem but the
fact that the question asker adds a ton of pictures and information has to be
the key in getting a very thorough and informative answer.

Even more interesting to me from a psychological perspective is the amount of
time people are willing to spend on other people's problems when those
problems are challenging and/or framed well. Interesting stuff.

~~~
joshu
I was kinda disappointed he's using special veterinary equipment. I was hoping
to find out the sensor so I could make a UI for my dog.

~~~
dkarl
Pounce Pounce Revolution?

~~~
joshu
I'm pretty convinced I could get the dog to use an iPad. I wonder if there is
a simple iPad soundboard app.

~~~
dkarl
For what it's worth, I had a golden retriever who liked to toot the horn of a
little Fisher-Price train, so I bet a sound board would work. He always used
his nose, which I think would be more likely to work on an iPad screen than
paws.

~~~
joshu
I wonder if resistive touch screens are good enough for a dog nose, or I have
to go with a full capacitative screen.

(Our puppy will nose, poke, paw, and bite things that I point at in order to
get treats. Should be pretty easy to train...)

------
iampims
This is what makes SO a great site: an exhaustive answer and the thinking
being it, neatly explained. Fascinating.

